#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-12-13
<AlanBell> debian bug 596511
<ubot2> Debian bug 596511 in wnpp "ITP: simon -- Open source speech recognition" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/596511
<charlie-tca> interesting
<charlie-tca> seems a bit frustrating
<hajour> Pendulum, can i talk with you in pm?
<Pendulum> hajour: yeah, i'm around now
<hajour> ok Pendulum may i pm you?
<Pendulum> hajour: yes, you don't need to ask and can just PM me :)
<hajour> ok thanks Pendulum :)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-12-15
<phillw> are there any council / admin people about?
<Pendulum> phillw: I'm here. I haven't had a chance to talk to Luke to make sure stuff is okay and haven't had the brain to think about it on my own today
<phillw> that's quite okay, I've just only received the "Phill, get it bloody done" message from the Lubuntu head Developer (I knew it would yes, but still had to ask).
<Pendulum> phillw: looking at it now, I think it's fine (and I shouldn't actually need to talk to Luke), but give me a day to get a brain in my head before definitely proceeding, okay?
<phillw> Is no problem, I promised to ask, and I keep my promises. If accessibility turn down the chance, there is not really much I can do about it.
<Pendulum> phillw: I just wanted to make sure there was nothing in your process you linked that I thought was bad for the team
<Pendulum> but I want to look at it with a clear head in the morning before definitely confirming
<Pendulum> (I would like an accessibility focus group and it's been generally decided on as a good idea, but was a bit confused when you linked to a process)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-12-16
<JackyAlcine> Good evening (America/New-York).
<JackyAlcine> Is anyone around?
<JackyAlcine> I wish to speak to someone, preferrably a programmer.
<nigelb> JackyAlcine: What about?
<JackyAlcine> Speech recognition.
<nigelb> Hrm, not sure who's the right person for that.
<JackyAlcine> How about speech synthesis?
<JackyAlcine> Or natural language processing?
<JackyAlcine> And if you have the time, please take a look at an upcoming project https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechControl
 * nigelb looks
<nigelb> Ah, you can talk to hajour
<JackyAlcine> She's my project director.
<nigelb> Ahhh.
<JackyAlcine> Yeah. :)
<nigelb> In that case, the second best person to talk to would be AlanBell.  He should be online in about an hour or so.'
<JackyAlcine> I'm actually working with him as well ;)
<nigelb> heh, then you're in good hands already :D
<hajour> heya
<JackyAlcine> Hey hajour.
<JackyAlcine> Did you get my PM?
<hajour> was see my name
<hajour> uhmi go looking
<hajour> done
<hajour> what is happen that nigelb  was needed JackyAlcine .?
<hajour> i read back here sec
<JackyAlcine> I asked for a programmer who had a background in either speech synthesis, speech recognition or natural language processing.
<hajour> mmm i shall ask around for you.i may come in the dev rooms from ubuntu
<hajour> you can also ask in the motu chat room
<JackyAlcine> Okay, thank you. 
<hajour> they hat say if there was something we may ask for help.if it is realy dificult.
<hajour> if they dont can help you
<hajour> they know where you have to be fore that
<JackyAlcine> That's cool.
<JackyAlcine> I'm almost done with that document you wanted.
<hajour> ok its good JackyAlcine 
<hajour> great
<JackyAlcine> Might be up via Google Docs before I sleep.
<hajour> JackyAlcine,  you also need to sleep ok.
 * hajour shakes here head
<hajour> nigelb, thanks for listen
<nigelb> hajour: Np :)
<hajour> :)
<hajour> phillw are you back?
<hajour> mm he just pinged out to
<charlie-tca> yes, netsplits have some bad effects, sometimes
<hajour> yes i noticed that :)
<hajour> we got the maker from simons listen in the team now to. :D
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-12-17
 * UndiFineD points TheMuso to ##speechcontrol 
<charlie-tca> Pendulum: that group from beginners-team created wiki pages outside accessibility. Now we have a at least one page that will be much harder for people to find
<UndiFineD> so .. we link it :P
<Pendulum> what was the link for?
<Pendulum> sorry, I just tend to think if it's the accessibility sub-group, yes should be on the accessibility pages
<Pendulum> if it's for a specific accessibility project (like the speech control thing), it should be on its own page
<Pendulum> (with a link listed under accessibility programs for ubuntu)
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechControl
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: yeah, I think that should just be a link on the "programs for Ubuntu"
<Pendulum> rather than specifically an accessibility team project
<charlie-tca> okay
<Pendulum> and I especially think so for URLS and IRC channels (because who wants to type out something for a project that's that long)
<Pendulum> anyway, I need to head out. back later
<hajour> NOTE: there is a meeting tonight on 23.00 UCT time from the speechcontrol team. ##speechcontrol
<hajour> everybody from the accessibility are invited to
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-12-18
<phillw> Pendulum: do you have a few minutes?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-12-19
<mhall119> okay, so I've got a small Python+Gtk app, now I want to make sure it's accessible, where should I start?
<UndiFineD> mhall119, heh maybe by reading hajour 's wiki :D
<hajour> hehe
<hajour> attachment accessibility
<hajour> hee Cheri703 
<UndiFineD> mhall119, font size scalable ? suitable for simon ? braille ? speech dispatcher ? dasher ?
<UndiFineD> color schemes
<UndiFineD> what sort of app is it mhall119 ?
<mhall119> UndiFineD: no font, it's a panel with buttons
<mhall119> buttons have tooltips though
<mhall119> UndiFineD: got a link to hajour's wiki?
<UndiFineD> does it plug-in with dbus / at-spi ?
<mhall119> not any part that I did
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hajour
<mhall119> I thought gtk was already at-spi enabled
<UndiFineD> well, I am not sure, but I think that is needed to have text read out to you
<mhall119> I'll have to test it with orca
<UndiFineD> be sure that colors are not close to another, for some red and green is same
<mhall119> it should be using just the gtk theme
<UndiFineD> like black on black
<UndiFineD> do you have a screenshot ?
<UndiFineD> it would make it easier :)
<mhall119> yeah, one second
<mhall119> http://img718.imageshack.us/i/xdglauncher.png/
<mhall119> bottom panel
<hajour> mhall119, make the colors from the applications must be contrast from each other and background
<mhall119> it's just gtk buttons, I'm not doing any special visual stuff, so if the user's theme is visually accessible, then mine should be the same
<mhall119> I just wasn't sure if there was something I had to do to make the button's tooltip text available to screen readers
<mhall119> or what other accessible considerations I need to think of
<UndiFineD> the first icon, orange and yellow are to close to eachother
<mhall119> that's the applications icon though, from it's .desktop file
<mhall119> I'm not sure if there's an accessible icon theme that would have an alternative
<mhall119> are there any good accessible icon themes?
<UndiFineD> the fourth icon, brain, might noth be recognisable as one , lines are maybe to fine
<mhall119> again, I didn't make the art, I'm just displaying the icon specified in the app's .desktop file
<UndiFineD> the sudoku icon, purple on grey is hard to make out
<UndiFineD> I do not know if there are accessible icons
<mhall119> and the actual buttons show will depend on the runtime parameters, this app will show any set of items from the menu
<mhall119> the screenshot is just it running against the /Games menu
<mhall119> hajour: do you know or any good accessible icon themes?
<UndiFineD> mhall119, hajour is my gf :)
<mhall119> that wouldn't preclude her from knowing of any ;)
<UndiFineD> true
<hajour> i talk to UndiFineD  he typ what i say
<mhall119> ah, ok, see that would make a difference
<mhall119> did I meet either of you at UDS-N?
<UndiFineD> I was remotely there, listening to a lot of sessions
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> I'm the guy making Qimo
<mhall119> you probably heard me talking as several points
<hajour> i am just here from 30-11-2010 on ubuntu
<UndiFineD> very likely
<UndiFineD> after much persuasion
<hajour> for the accessibility  part
<UndiFineD> hajour, has now become actively involved
<hajour> mhall119, is it possible to design new icons here?
<UndiFineD> mhall119, so you do a lot for kids stuff
<UndiFineD> that must be fun
<hajour> i have set up the speechcontrol team 7 ore 8 days ago
<mhall119> hajour: possible, but time would be a constraint
<mhall119> UndiFineD: it is :)
<UndiFineD> we have four of our own
<mhall119> heh, no thanks, 2 is plenty
<hajour> we got 4 girls
<UndiFineD> :D
<mhall119> hajour: if I do any custom icons, it'll only cover the default games we include in Qimo
<mhall119> hajour: oh, I'm so sorry
<mhall119> boys are easier
<hajour> lol
<mhall119> well, that's what I'm told anyway
<mhall119> both of mine are a handful
<hajour> hehe
<mhall119> one of each
<UndiFineD> unless they fight ... 
<mhall119> but MichelleQ has probably already told you about them
<hajour> have you a link from icons mhall119 ?
<mhall119> unless?  there's a time when they don't fight? how does that happen?
<mhall119> hajour: what do you mean?
<hajour> a link where icons stand to look ore there are good icons to use what we already have
<UndiFineD> mhall119, yes, they do not fight when they think you 're not around
<mhall119> UndiFineD: not mine
<UndiFineD> then suddenly they can be sweet
<hajour> i just set up my angry eyes hehe
<mhall119> hajour: my app just pulls entries from the menu, and displays the same icon and text used by the menu
<mhall119> my apps doesn't itself have any artwork
<UndiFineD> so an accessible icon theme ... :)
<UndiFineD> I have to charter some artists
<hajour> we go look what we can do mhall119 
<mhall119> thanks, I appreciate the help
<hajour> already busy with it
<hajour> your welcome
<mhall119> I know charlie-tca was looking for a new icon theme for xubuntu, so maybe he's seen some that are better than others
<UndiFineD> ok I will ask when I see him
<hajour> we let you now when we know more mhall119 :)
<hajour> i just cal you then in this room :)
<mhall119> sure, I'll stay logged in
<hajour> ore UndiFineD 
<hajour> til later mhall119 :)
<mhall119> good night
<hajour> good night mhall119 
<mhall119> hajour: you have dyslexia?
<UndiFineD> yes she does
<UndiFineD> so do our daughters
<UndiFineD> and ech somewhat differs :P
<mhall119> I'm thinking of using this font as the default for Qimo: http://www.sil.org/computing/catalog/show_software.asp?id=119
<mhall119> it's supposed to help make reading easier for people with dyslexia
<mhall119> and also early-readers in general
<mhall119> but, I'm not really sure how to test to make sure that's true
<mhall119> I tried using it myself, and found it decent enough
<mhall119> also, it has the option to use different glyphs for some letters, to make them less similar, but I'm not sure which alternates are good 
<UndiFineD> it is playful
<UndiFineD> just changed my titlebars into it
<mhall119> http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?&item_id=andika has some examples
<UndiFineD> our eldest daughter would have trouble with it
<UndiFineD> too many curves make the letters seem as one
<UndiFineD> letters seem to dance
<mhall119> is it more curvy than most?
<mhall119> how about the new Ubuntu font, how's that for dyslexics?
<UndiFineD> we mostly use Ubuntu font :)
<UndiFineD> really nice
<mhall119> okay, maybe I'll use that
<mhall119> I'll probably include both at least
<mhall119> just not sure which to use as default
<UndiFineD> not too small letters
<UndiFineD> 12px is alright
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> I liked andika's spacing, it seemed to give letters more room
<mhall119> especially in the vertical space
<UndiFineD> but I find the font bugging around 14px
<mhall119> the ubuntu font you mean?
<UndiFineD> yep
<UndiFineD> half letters
<mhall119> :(
<UndiFineD> like the g
<hajour> i use font size 16
<UndiFineD> the curl at the bottom is sometimes lost
<hajour> UndiFineD, already reported that
<Pendulum> AlanBell: no more bugs on website stuff (this includes wiki), remember? this was why we needed a liason with the design team. Someone needs to poke alejandra about it
<AlanBell> oops
<Pendulum> AlanBell: s'cool. I'm going to talk to phillw about it when he gets online
<UndiFineD> Pendulum, that might be a while, i think he just fell asleep
<AlanBell> I kind of wanted to point out the same issues being raised by other people independently
<AlanBell> and tell those who raised them that it is a known problem
<UndiFineD> Pendulum, AlanBell here is head_victim :)
<head_victim> Hi?
<UndiFineD> he might be able to help as phillw is out
<head_victim> What's the problem?
<Pendulum> UndiFineD: phillw is supposed to be liasing with the desgin team on website issues. that's why I'm poking him
<UndiFineD> so ... head_victim cannot help in this ?
<Pendulum> UndiFineD: no. 
<Pendulum> sorry head_victim
<UndiFineD> :(
<head_victim> That's ok
<hajour> AlanBell, can i talk to you for a moment.its not about the speechcontrol but about accessibility.:)
<AlanBell> sure hajour 
<hajour> AlanBell, i was ask to give advice to mhall119 .for his small Python+Gtk app
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> what does it do?
<hajour> but he need other buttons on that.because of this . a light purple background on a button application  with a almost same light color.
<UndiFineD> http://img718.imageshack.us/i/xdglauncher.png/
<hajour> colorblind can not see that
<UndiFineD> accessible icons
<hajour> so i was asking in design for a advice where to find other icons
<hajour> but i get no respons at all
<AlanBell> ok, firstly there is a totally awesome compiz plugin for simulating colour blindness
<AlanBell> so you can see what a colour blind person would see
<UndiFineD> accessible  tooltips
<AlanBell> sometimes you can fix an image by tweaking the color balance and adjusting the level of blue or something like that
<hajour> there where 24 persons in that room and i know a part of them where here on ubuntu doing things
<hajour> a ok
<AlanBell> wikimedia commons is a great source of Free artwork and icons
<hajour> because there is need to be greater contrast true the colors
<AlanBell> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Nuvola_icons
<hajour> thank you AlanBell 
<UndiFineD> mhall119, are you watching this ?
<hajour> ii know what they can see.i have asked when i was young on my cousin.he is colorblind
<AlanBell> protanopia is the most common type, that is a lack of perception of red
<AlanBell> so as long as two colours have different blue and green values they can be seen
<hajour> but this link is very useful to give to people who need to change ore choose this kind of things
<hajour> AlanBell, just a idea.but why not mail the link to everyone in ubuntu
<AlanBell> I don't think everyone would like that
<hajour> people who now not yet make things because they have not have enough knowledge.are possible later in time do make things/programs enz
<AlanBell> that is what the personas are for
<AlanBell> educational outreach to developers
<hajour> then it is good to put this link to the faisal persona i think
<hajour> if i remember good he was colorblind
<AlanBell> there is information on that one already about the compiz plugin
<AlanBell> the Nuvola stuff has no special significance relating to colour blindness, just a bunch of pretty icons
<hajour> yes it was faisal .just have checkt
<hajour> stil mhall119  was not knowing about it and he is in the accessibility team if i am correct
<mhall119> AlanBell: my problem is that I'm displaying .desktop entries
<mhall119> which supply their own icon
<hajour> i think it should be useful to have a page for that where that is put in
<mhall119> so I would need an entire and complete accessible icon theme
<mhall119> which I don't think is feasible at this point
<hajour> i have asked in design but i dont have get any respons
<AlanBell> mhall119: ah, gotcha
<mhall119> mostly I wanted to make sure my apps was navigable/discoverable with screen readers
<AlanBell> ok, have you tried running it with orca?
<mhall119> hajour: it would have to cover any icon any app could possibly choose, far too large in scope
<mhall119> AlanBell: not yet, I've never used Orca before
<AlanBell> ok, give it a go, it is tricky
<AlanBell> I would like to make this stuff simple enough for sighted people to use
<mhall119> okay, upon running orca, it asks for the desired speech server, default, espeak or dummy
<AlanBell> espeak
<AlanBell> or default
<mhall119> enable echo by word?
<mhall119> what does that mean?
<AlanBell> mhall119:  you should at this point turn off your monitor
<mhall119> orca isn't even configured yet
<AlanBell> echo by word is having it read back to you what you type when you hit space
<mhall119> ok
<AlanBell> mhall119: tough!
<mhall119> oh geez, I've got to log out of gnome now?
<mhall119> man, if orca is the pinnacle of accessibility, y'all got your work cut out for you huh?
<AlanBell> fraid so
<mhall119> okay, let me log out and back in and see what happens
<hajour> mm AlanBell is the bug already fixt from orca with the echo?
<AlanBell> hajour: I don't know about that bug
<hajour> you 2 the same words true each other
<hajour> i have told it and it should reported.i not know how to tell in a bug report
<hajour> to explain
<AlanBell> can you make a recording of it?
<hajour> its not only by use but i have heard many complain about that
<mhall119> okay, orca is consuming 100% cpu
<mhall119> and audio is like talking on a cell phone in 1980
<hajour> UndiFineD, says he go to try it
<UndiFineD> AlanBell, I can try, but chance is high I get logged out in an hour, so need to save stuff first
<hajour> he is busy with it now
<hajour> o yes that happend the last time we where running orca
<AlanBell> mhall119: the audio is a bit rubbish, in theory it should be possible to use a much higher quality voice, one that would not fit on the standard CD
<mhall119> okay, I'm killing orca
<charlie-tca> mhall119: sometimes killing and then restarting at-spi-registryd will fix the 100% cpu thing
<mhall119> I haven't been able to understand a word it's said
<hajour> yes because of the echo mhall119 
<AlanBell> it should start with "welcome to orca"
<charlie-tca> And this is the best we have for the blind user!
<hajour> mmm yes
<hajour> thats why we are busy with the new speechprogram AlanBell UndiFineD  and i
<hajour> aand the rest of the team
<hajour> we all working hard about it
<hajour> charlie-tca, i have asked for help in science but also there i get no respons
<hajour> i mean if they have no time then its polite to say that i think
<charlie-tca> In the meantime, we do have to have orca for the users, though
<hajour> then the echo have to be fixed and the crash after using orca from the pc
<mhall119> I get like 1/4 second sound whenever I put my mouse over something
<mhall119> it mostly just sounds like a tapping
<AlanBell> in the orca preferences you can tell it not to speak the object under the mouse
<charlie-tca> I have used orca, there are many adjustments available in it. I have not gotten the echo, myself
<hajour> now we have a big chance i am ofline here in a few time because orca is running now
<mhall119> so far I haven't managed to get anything that doesn't sound like random noice
<mhall119> noise
<hajour> i have heard many complains about that charlie-tca the echo from people
<hajour> same here mhall119 
<AlanBell> let me record a bit, it isn't *that* bad
<hajour> UndiFineD,  has just lost his desktop now because of orca
<mhall119> okay, so this is going to sound harsh, but if orca is this bad, is there really any point in me spending time worrying about my app working with it?
<mhall119> AlanBell: on my laptop it is
<hajour> after starting from audio
<hajour> :( UndiFineD  is busy to try to fix his pc now
<charlie-tca> Orca is only important if you are calling it accessible
<mhall119> you say it should say "Welcome to Orca"
<UndiFineD> ok, no way to record audio ... after starting audacity ocra crashed
<mhall119> I get "weh" and that's it
<UndiFineD> I just restarted at-spiregistryd as suggested
<UndiFineD> it is 23:16 when it happened, so in an hour I expect to be logged out
<mhall119> hold crap the man page for at-spi-registryd is all kinds of messed up
<hajour> i have told it often but if they dont believe you .it has no use to repeat it every time thought
<hajour> so that means in about a hour UndiFineD  is not here anymore because of orca
<hajour> mm it just happend
<hajour> faster then we thought
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/orca.ogg
<charlie-tca> AlanBell: is that faster than default?
<AlanBell> no
<AlanBell> I am not a speed listener
<AlanBell> I understand some blind people can listen at x6
<hajour> sorry but i cant hear a word from it.yes i hear sound but its not understandable
<charlie-tca> I seem to listen slow here
<AlanBell> hajour: it gets more understandable later in the file when I tweak the preferences a bit
<charlie-tca> I can understand almost every word. Perhaps it is not orca but the speakers?
<AlanBell> oh and that is a bit of a rubbish recording
<AlanBell> I just pointed my webcam at the speakers and recorded via audacity
<mhall119> AlanBell: that's about 100x better than what I was getting
<hajour> and then the fact the crash from the pc here wo have running orca jut a moment ago.and that is the second time this happend
<charlie-tca> the speakers and sound card can make a difference, I believe. 
<charlie-tca> Of three speaker sets, I have one that is almost clear with orca, even though I can hear music from all three sets.
<hajour> we have a surround speakers on the pc from UndiFineD 
<UndiFineD> o/
<UndiFineD> I love orca for this
<charlie-tca> Does the voice always come from the same speaker on those, or does it bounce around?
<UndiFineD> this happens to me every time
<charlie-tca> yes, orca will crash the system ... 
<hajour> it was not the second i just heard from UndiFineD  but a lot more times
<mhall119> espeak works find on the command line
<UndiFineD> orca only comes from the 3 front speakers
<mhall119> but orca doesn't get past the firsy syllable
<mhall119> and I rarely get more than just a tapping sound
<hajour> orca must be good for all people not a few
<UndiFineD> the really weird part is I get logged out, why does it do that .. I have 3,5 GB memory and always enough too spare
<UndiFineD> it is not CPU power
<charlie-tca> I wonder what is really conflicting for you? 
<UndiFineD> I have an offboard audio card recently bought creative one
<charlie-tca> Have you filed a bug for it? and is there a valgrind and stacktrace for it?
<mhall119> does orca even work with Xfce?
<mhall119> or is it Gnome only?
<charlie-tca> yes, it works with xfce
<UndiFineD> no crash report
<mhall119> I gotta be honest, this hasn't made me eager to focus on accessibility
<mhall119> :(
<AlanBell> doesn't make people eager to be blind either
<mhall119> yeah, having a choice makes my life easier, I know
<hajour> mhall119,  we (our team ) are working on it many hours for the new speechprogram
<mhall119> but my time is still finite, and I can either work towards attainable goals, or unattainable ones
<hajour> AlanBell, have put in also many hours for that
<mhall119> hajour: what's it written in?
<UndiFineD> mhall119, most likely to be an extention on simon listens
<AlanBell> oooh, I have openMary working
<hajour> we should appreciate if the 1 from vedix would help us with a part
<UndiFineD> c / c++ / python
<hajour> great AlanBell 
<hajour> mm sorry vedics
<AlanBell> mhall119: attainable goals are the best ones
<mhall119> well, I can offer help on the python part of it
<AlanBell> mhall119: and you can ask here for other people to test your applications
<hajour> that should be wonderful mhall119 
<mhall119> thanks AlanBell 
<UndiFineD> I happily crash again :P
<hajour> lol
<mhall119> I've got to rename my application, then I'll ask for testers
<AlanBell> I have 4 fantastic voices working
<AlanBell> although one does sound a bit stoned
<hajour> lol
<hajour> o btw if it is necessary the European part of ubuntu is willing to help with the voices.many country s
<hajour> already have talked about it
<hajour> for encase when it is time it can be done
<hajour> just for information
<hajour> hehe if i am not in chat from speechcontrol i do that sort of things
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/openmary.ogg
<AlanBell> you can hear me typing the text for the next voice as I go through all four
<hajour> first voice sounded better.second voice is echoing.third is very high not very convertible,fourth sounded like a very depressed person :P
 * AlanBell adds a fifth voice
<AlanBell> they are all a bit better than the recording indicates
<AlanBell> actually with openMary it is an emotional engine so you can probably cheer them up a bit (not kidding)
<AlanBell> you can adjust how positive/negative they are being, passive/active and dominant/submissive
<charlie-tca> UndiFineD: orca --debug --debug-file=debug.txt   and add it to the bug report
<charlie-tca> Just attach the debug.txt file
<hajour> mmm it sounds better on my eeepc orca then by UndiFineD  his pc its terrible
<hajour> mm dutch ia not understandable on orca
<hajour> its terrible
<hajour> dont be angry XD i just report it .
<charlie-tca> that pins it down to a language, instead of just saying orca is bad.
<hajour> but its in english to on UndiFineD  his pc charlie-tca 
<hajour> english terrible on UndiFineD  his pc
<UndiFineD> lol, debug files have disappeared 
<UndiFineD> le poof
<charlie-tca> There is a bug report at gnome bugzilla to try and get better voices in it, I will try to find it
<hajour> so that is not to pin on language
<charlie-tca> huh? no file at all...
<UndiFineD> none
<hajour> pfff
<charlie-tca> Well, unless you get the orca developers to your pc, they won't be able to find the cause of that, then. 
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545759/
<hajour> a ok AlanBell i dit not know that from the emotional part.i was not come so far .because i tryed to get it understandable
<charlie-tca> that has the traceback in it. Attach to bug report, lets see what we can do with it
<charlie-tca> UndiFineD: make sure to include which version of ubuntu that is, and add apt-cache policy python   version
<hajour> Undifined just is gone by orca again :(
<hajour> i hate sharks :P
<UndiFineD> o/
<UndiFineD> back
<UndiFineD> what was after pastebin ?
<charlie-tca> <charlie-tca> that has the traceback in it. Attach to bug report, lets see what we can do with it
<charlie-tca> <charlie-tca> UndiFineD: make sure to include which version of ubuntu that is, and add "apt-cache policy python"   version
<hajour> mm AlanBell my chromium browser closed true listen mary ?!!!
<hajour> and i have closed nothing by myself
<UndiFineD> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=637621
<ubot2> Gnome bug 637621 in speech "Orca crashes, logs me out" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<hajour> crap now UndiFineD  his pc spontaneous logs out every time after he has runes orca he now do it without running.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-12-12
<Pendulum> TheMuso: are you still around?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-12-15
<justin_> hey im having some issues installing ubuntu on my macbook pro can anyone help me?
<webczat> Hello.
<webczat> Why in ubuntu-11.10 on virtualbox, orca does not start at login when instructed?
<AlanBell> hi webczat 
<AlanBell> do you mean at the lightdm login screen?
<AlanBell> or after login at the desktop?
<webczat> yes. after login too. after livecd login too.
<AlanBell> odd, works for me in virtualbox
<AlanBell> so it isn't running at all? (not just muted or something?)
<webczat> mhm
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-12-18
<Pendulum> TheMuso: since it seems that the log-in sound by default has been taken out of Precise, is this something that we may need to re-enable as the default in the blindness and low-vision profiles?
<Pendulum> TheMuso: http://jeremy.bicha.net/2011/12/18/ubuntu-12-04-now-with-quieter-logins/ is where it was mentioned it was changed
<JackyAlcine> Pendulum: I read about that as well and was thinking that perhaps it should be enabled if noticeably under a11y mode
<Pendulum> JackyAlcine: we have about 5 different a11y profiles and I suspect it doesn't need to be in all of them, but, yeah, that was what I was thinking
<Pendulum> I'm hoping it's something that if it needs to happen is something we could use as a bitesized bug
<JackyAlcine> Is there a means of importing settings into a profile? If so, you could have a global ally config and just import it into the subsequent modules.
<Pendulum> (I'm also not above suggesting that since it was so easy for jbicha to take it out, that maybe he should go put it in for the profiles where it's needed, but that may just be my mood today ;-) )
<JackyAlcine> I've left a comment on the blog about it :P
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-12-10
<Fudge> can you flash bios from ubuntu?
<Fudge> oops wrong chan
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-12-11
 * AlanBell wonders if webkit accessibility is functional in raring
<AlanBell> apparently not
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-12-12
<Tecan> hihi
<Tecan> anyone here using speechcontrol ?
<jalcine> Tecan: I'm the one who maintains the SpeechControl project, what's up?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-12-13
<Tecan> just got off work :)
<Tecan> i cant seem to pick my usb microphone but i'll try to figure it out tonight
<Tecan> also i had to add -pthreads to the make file
<Tecan> -lpthreads wont work for strange reasons
<Tecan> pthread rather not plural
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-12-14
<Tecan> kinda quiet ?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-12-15
 * Tecan yells hello and hears echo's
#ubuntu-accessibility 2014-12-12
<moza> Testing compiz is a dream come true!
